# best black and white 35mm



## Tyler Wicka

what would the best 35mm black and white film be?
i just want somthing that is real sharp. and the blacks are real strong.
what would yall suggest?


----------



## Digital Matt

There is no "best".  You'll have to find the one you like the best.  By no means have I tried them all, but out of the ones I have tried, I prefer Ilford Delta.


----------



## deanimator

Depends a lot on what you want to shoot...I mean do you need 400 or can you live with 100?

Your camera and lens?

Lighting...indoors or outdoors?

Tripod?

Developing it yourself?

What size prints are you thinking of making?

These factors are related to sharpness and a point often overlooked, apparent sharpness. It´s not as simple as it looks, but we need a  bit more info.

I currently shoot 35mm landscapes and environmental portraits with either Tri-X or Neopan 400. I like (need) the grain, and I use good lenses, develop for increased acutance, and print with the best quality lenses. Many people think it´s medium format!


----------



## JIP

Yes there is a varietey and most of what you choose should be a personal decision.  Alot of films B+W and color have different characteristics and can be the best for different situations.


----------



## blackdoglab

Go to your local camera store and try a few rolls.  Most likely they'll have Kodak, Ilford, and probably some Fuji neopan.  If you're lucky, they might have some agfapan apx left.  If you really want to become a film slut ( i guess i'm one myself) go online and try some foma or forte.


----------



## JC1220

The results you want are not based on your film choice alone as those above have stated. Don't forget about your printing paper, matching your film to your paper scale along with your developers. It is more than just film to get the results you want.


----------



## Alpha

Eh. I'm gonna come down in the middle somewhere. Anything's possible, but in my mind there actually are films that are sharper and have richer blacks. Ilford PanF immediately comes to mind. Kodak Tri-X as well for rich blacks, though not usually sharpness (though you have to work for it in printing).


----------



## nealjpage

I like Efke.  Seems to have very rich detail.


----------



## Alpha

It does, but the emulsion is added in a single coat as opposed to the usual three, combined with a thin base to begin with makes for some very very curly negs.


----------



## Kahn10

give Kodak tri-x pan high contrast a try, they make a 400 and a 125 (and possibly other speeds) that come out beautifully. You'll probably have to find a dedicated lab to develop it (i.e. not Walgreens).


----------



## deanimator

Kahn10 said:


> give Kodak tri-x pan high contrast a try, they make a 400 and a 125....



WHAT? Since when?


----------



## loser101

Kahn10 said:


> give Kodak tri-x pan high contrast a try, they make a 400 and a 125 (and possibly other speeds) that come out beautifully. You'll probably have to find a dedicated lab to develop it (i.e. not Walgreens).



plus-x is a 125 film


----------



## Alpha

TX comes in 400 and 320. PX comes in 125.


----------



## fightheheathens

i like ilford delta 125 and Ilford PanF 50.
im also a slave to my tripod as i shoot with a polarizer and a 2 stop red filter...


(try shooting ISO 50 at f11 with those filters hand held....you would need to be shooting a supernova or something)


----------



## Mitica100

AGFA still rules IMHO. Too bad it can't be found anymore.


----------



## selmerdave

Mitica100 said:


> AGFA still rules IMHO. Too bad it can't be found anymore.



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1097-REG/Agfa_B9FHS_APX_100_135_36_Agfapan_Professional.html

Dave


----------



## Fate

Tri-x 400 all the way


----------



## deanimator

Tri-X? 

It was the greatest film ever...until they changed the formula about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## newrmdmike

i like delta, i like fp4, and i like tx320, pulled a stop developed 7 minutes in 1:25 rodinol


----------



## newrmdmike

but what i suggest is buying 10 rolls of a few dif films and shooting them very carefully, take notes on everything, shoot the same scene at the same time with a couple dif films, you can even try different developing techniques and see what you prefer.

there are so many elements that there is no real best, just personal bests and favorites. . . for certain situations


----------



## loser101

I really like hp5 for 400 and fuji acros for 100...... thats what i like but every one will have different favorites....


----------

